# Royals



## maciec (Jun 17, 2011)

Put in a request for a 2bdr at the Royal Sands, Caribbean, or Islander mid May.  We are looking to travel week 3 of 2012 (1/21-1/28).  Am I looking for the impossible?


----------



## johnsontrio (Jun 17, 2011)

maciec said:


> Put in a request for a 2bdr at the Royal Sands, Caribbean, or Islander mid May.  We are looking to travel week 3 of 2012 (1/21-1/28).  Am I looking for the impossible?



No.  Hang tight.  Most deposit for the Royals come in at the last minute compared to most II deposits.  Many owners deposit when their club dues bill comes which is around 75 days out.  If you don't absolutely have to have a 2BR you might want to amend your request to allow a smaller unit with full kitchen.  That will increase your chances of getting a unit as many owners split their deposits into 2 units.  I usually have a backup plan in mind in case my trade doesn't come through, but have never had to use it.


----------



## maciec (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks!  I am going to be using ff miles for us to fly down.  Thankfully they (Airtan) haven't opened up January yet.  As soon as they do I think I am going to book my airfare and pray that my request comes through.  

Really want a 2br because it's my husband and I and our 3 kids.  We did a 1 bedroom before and it wasn't bad, but a 2br would have been better.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2011)

You've got plenty of time.  You might also want to keep an eye on intervalworld.com; sometimes when I've put in a request they've messed it up, but if you see one pop up online, you can snag it or quickly call them to get it for you.

Also, you can increase your chances by adding in the Royal Mayan.  Mayan deposits can't be split, so you'd get the 2 bedrooms for sure.

Supposedly they fill open requests first before putting units online, but I'm not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## SDMiller (Jun 17, 2011)

OOPS - sorry I thought you were going in May.

Sands is hard to get, but something for sure will come up for the Caribbean or Islander.  Do not stay at the Mayan - there are some bad rooms with no view, even if you are assigned a good room you willnet get the same one, it will be re-assigned before you arrive.  Been there, done that.

SD


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 17, 2011)

original post mentioned week 3 AND May


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2011)

I believe the OP meant the request was made in May, i.e. last month.

There are some villas at the Mayan with less desirable views, and there is a chance of getting one.  Most villas will have an ocean view, and you'll likely be spending more time at the beach and pools and tours than sitting on your terrace.  If you end up in the building with a garden view, you can walk up to the sundeck for an ocean view. The building with the lagoon view has advantages such as great sunsets.  

There's been a fair amount of discussion of this on TUG; just search for Royal Mayan and you'll likely find the threads.  I wouldn't hesitate, but I spend most of my time outdoors.  If the time is getting close and you still don't have an exchange, you might add the Mayan to the list.


----------



## johnsontrio (Jun 17, 2011)

To each his own.... We love the Royal Mayan and actually considered buying a unit there a couple years ago.  I personally would not hesitate to add it to my request.  The resort has a lot of charm and the staff is attentive.  Way better than many resorts I've traded into over the years.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jun 18, 2011)

*Semi-related question*



johnsontrio said:


> No.  Hang tight.  Most deposit for the Royals come in at the last minute compared to most II deposits.  Many owners deposit when their club dues bill comes which is around 75 days out.  If you don't absolutely have to have a 2BR you might want to amend your request to allow a smaller unit with full kitchen.  That will increase your chances of getting a unit as many owners split their deposits into 2 units.  I usually have a backup plan in mind in case my trade doesn't come through, but have never had to use it.



I'm looking to visit one of the Royals in November / December of 2012.  

II currently lists weeks available, but not the week / unit-size combo I'm looking for. 

Based on the comment that most Royal deposits come in late, is it reasonable to expect that the inventory that is currently available won't be changing much for a while?

Thanks!


----------



## maciec (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes,we put the request in last month which was May and we want to go in January.

We visited the Mayan when we word there several years ago, but we liked the 3 we requested better.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 18, 2011)

RumseyStreet said:


> I'm looking to visit one of the Royals in November / December of 2012.
> 
> II currently lists weeks available, but not the week / unit-size combo I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



Inventory changes frequently.   I don't know that most Royals deposits come late - but some do.  Keep checking and you'll find what you want.  Don't despair if you don't see it soon, it'll likely show up eventually.


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 18, 2011)

*Mayan*

The rooms at The Mayan, I think are nicer than The Caribbean. We like to eat in much more now and the kitchen at The Mayan is bigger and easier to use. As for room assignment, I have heard the reassignment story also, but have used II for many years and have never been put in a unit other than what was confirmed. my .02 worth.  I'm sure you'll get a match this far out.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 18, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> The rooms at The Mayan, I think are nicer than The Caribbean. We like to eat in much more now and the kitchen at The Mayan is bigger and easier to use. As for room assignment, I have heard the reassignment story also, but have used II for many years and have never been put in a unit other than what was confirmed. my .02 worth.  I'm sure you'll get a match this far out.



We have been going to the Royals for 23 years and have stayed at all of them. I'd be happy with an exchange at any, though my own preference is for one of the Tris (any) over the Sands and Haciendas.  Just personal preference.   As far as the Tris go, I far prefer the Mayan's kitchen layout and the greater privacy of its terrace. On the other hand, you are not guaranteed an ocean view at the Mayan - there are two buildings where you will not have one.  Check the maps at mexicondo.com or royalresorts.com.

For exchanges, we have occasionally gotten different units, but they've generally been better than what we've originally been assigned.  (e.g. ground floor beachfront vs over the lobby once, and beachfront high floors several times)

In any case, once you're at one of the Tris you're at all of them, so no matter which one you get for an exchange, do take advantage of the long beach and all the pools and restaurants and activities!

And I agree, you have plenty of time to get a match.  Don't be at all concerned.


----------



## maciec (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## maciec (Jul 2, 2011)

maciec said:


> thanks for the reassurance!



I couldn't remember when we put the II request in so I came back here to check thinking it was in April and it wasn't.  It feels like so long ago.  I am really impatient!  LOL!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 2, 2011)

Look online on intervalworld.com as well.  If you spot one, call up II and get them to assign it to you.
You may not find one this early, but you'll have (or feel that you have) more control over the process.


----------



## post-it (Jul 2, 2011)

We stayed at the Tri-Royals last Sept. and I agree with PJRose, you can't go wrong there.  What a great stay, even with the Islander closed for  maintenance we had a wonderful time.


----------



## maciec (Jul 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Look online on intervalworld.com as well.  If you spot one, call up II and get them to assign it to you.
> You may not find one this early, but you'll have (or feel that you have) more control over the process.



funny you should say this because I check constantly.  I mean multiple times a day.  It's almost an obsession.  Seriously I need to get a life :rofl:


----------



## pjrose (Jul 4, 2011)

maciec said:


> funny you should say this because I check constantly.  I mean multiple times a day.  It's almost an obsession.  *Seriously I need to get a life :rofl:*



Thats true of lots of TUGgers


----------



## MLR (Jul 12, 2011)

SDMiller said:


> OOPS - sorry I thought you were going in May.
> 
> Sands is hard to get, but something for sure will come up for the Caribbean or Islander.  Do not stay at the Mayan - there are some bad rooms with no view, even if you are assigned a good room you willnet get the same one, it will be re-assigned before you arrive.  Been there, done that.
> 
> SD



We have traded into the Royal Mayan for April 2012. Is it true that we will end up in an awful unit with no view and have problems???? Yikes - had no idea. Everything I read about the Royal Resorts was so glowing that when I saw the unit on RCI I snapped it up (and did not buy cancellation insurance :0(

Are we going to regret this trip?? Anyone else had this experience when trading in?  Now I am bummed out. Was so looking forward to that trip. :annoyed:


----------



## pjrose (Jul 12, 2011)

MLR said:


> We have traded into the Royal Mayan for April 2012. Is it true that we will end up in an awful unit with no view and have problems???? Yikes - had no idea. Everything I read about the Royal Resorts was so glowing that when I saw the unit on RCI I snapped it up (and did not buy cancellation insurance :0(
> 
> Are we going to regret this trip?? Anyone else had this experience when trading in?  Now I am bummed out. Was so looking forward to that trip. :annoyed:



No, it isn't true that you will have an awful unit with no view.  Yes, there are two buildings that do not have an ocean view.  There has been a lot of discussion here about the "Garden View" (Building F) and "Lagoon View" (Building H) buildings.  Some prefer H because it is quieter and has great sunsets.  F is quite close to the beach and the sundeck right upstairs has a full ocean view.  

http://www.mexicondo.com/RM_siteplan_web.jpg

You may or may not end up in one of those buildings - I have traded into the Mayan and gotten beachfront and ocean view units.  All the units are the same inside.  I'd be happy in any of them.  Happier with an ocean view?  Sure, for the hour I might spend on my terrace looking out, but the rest of the time, it doesn't matter!  

Even if you are in one of those, you are likely going to be spending a lot of time out at the beach and pool and restaurants and tours - and if you don't like the view when you're in your own unit, then walk up to the sundeck for a great ocean view.  You have the Tri-Royals with three big pools (actually it's more like five big pool areas), five restaurants, a long beach, and lots to do.  

Does your RCI confirmation list a specific unit?  If it's one of the above-mentioned buildings, then you may end up without an ocean view.  For an II trade, people do sometimes get switched when they arrive - sometimes to a better view than expected.  I'm not sure if you will be switched from an RCI trade. 

No matter which building you are in, it won't be an awful unit and you won't have problems!  You aren't going to regret the trip unless you worry too much about the possibility of seeing the lagoon or another building from your terrace.  Your terrace view is only part of your vacation!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

You'll LOVE it there!  Royal Sands was our first timeshare stay (got it with an AC!).  We now own there, but any of the Royals are First Class!  I don't know of any bad views or rooms in the Royals.  We traded our week 49 to 48 this year because of the 53 Saturdays, which made it later in the month.  We got a first floor beach front at the Caribbean.  I'm so excited, and CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## radmoo (Jul 14, 2011)

WE traded a Marriott Canyon Villa week through II for a week at Royal Mayan.  We didn't book until Feb ? for a March week (week 9 or 10).  I checked every day and each day there were at least 1 or 2 Royal options during that time frame.  We ended up at Mayan L944 which was a GREAT unit and loved Royals so much that we actually purchase EOY week at Haciendas.  We're hoping that kids and grandkids will join us in years to come!!!  Royal is a first class operation from beginning to end!!


----------



## sammy (Jul 14, 2011)

*Increase chances with Mayan!*

I agree that you should add the Royal Mayan to increase your chances.  Is there a chance you will end up with a garden view? Yes, but it is not a bad view, just not oceanview, and it will not make up for the fact that you can then make your air reservations and know you are booked into one of the top 10 resorts in all of timesharing.  

We stayed at the Mayan on one of our trips to Cancun and just LOVED being in the set of tri-royals and said had we the option of choosing one of them again (but we'd put in for all 4 on any new request - Islander, Caribbean, Mayan, Sands), we would choose the Mayan.  Loved the variety of pools, the variety of restaurants.  And, of them, we liked the Mayan the best: the Islander was the furthest down and felt the smallest; the Caribbean hosted all the activities and seemed to get a bit loud and also 'seemed' to have the tallest building blocking views of the ocean (although them may have all been the same); the Mayan had the very cool waterfall pool, and the Mayan had the best poolside food and the most awesome waitstaff.  

I would be OK there even if I was one of those unfortunate ones that ended up without an oceanview !

Also, consider this, in ANY of those resorts, you could end up on a lower floor where you dont have an oceanveiw anyway because the oceanfront building blocks their view altogether  !


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2011)

sammy said:


> I agree that you should add the Royal Mayan to increase your chances.  Is there a chance you will end up with a garden view? Yes, but it is not a bad view, just not oceanview, and it will not make up for the fact that you can then make your air reservations and know you are booked into one of the top 10 resorts in all of timesharing.
> 
> We stayed at the Mayan on one of our trips to Cancun and just LOVED being in the set of tri-royals and said had we the option of choosing one of them again (but we'd put in for all 4 on any new request - Islander, Caribbean, Mayan, Sands), we would choose the Mayan.  Loved the variety of pools, the variety of restaurants.  And, of them, we liked the Mayan the best: the Islander was the furthest down and felt the smallest; the Caribbean hosted all the activities and seemed to get a bit loud and also 'seemed' to have the tallest building blocking views of the ocean (although them may have all been the same); the Mayan had the very cool waterfall pool, and the Mayan had the best poolside food and the most awesome waitstaff.
> 
> ...



I agree with much of what you say - especially the restaurants, pools, and the Islander seeming smaller - if you go to Google Maps and try to find the Tri-Royals on a satellite, it's clear that the Islander is narrower.  I also prefer the kitchen layout and the somewhat more private terrace of the Mayan (because of the diagonal walls).  

Regarding the low floors not having an ocean view, for the most part they do, as the pool level is built to start on the 4th floor (with 1 being beach level) and the low beachfront buildings are three stories high, so the sundecks are relatively even with the ground-floor walkout pool-level terraces.  However, it's not as good a view, and is likely noiser.  

When we trade in we're happy with any of the three, any location!  It'll be very sad to see the Mayan go, assuming that the current rumors hold and it goes


----------



## kenie (Jul 14, 2011)

What is the current rumour about the Mayan as of 2013??


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2011)

kenie said:


> What is the current rumour about the Mayan as of 2013??



Last I read (in a letter they emailed around a year ago) was that they did not plan to renew. 

Last rumor I heard onsite was that there was a big European company planning to buy all three Tris and tear them down to build something new...resort, condos, take your pick.

The market will determine it, I assume.


----------



## kenie (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks.

We are going to try and stay at our unit there next year but won't be able to in '13.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 18, 2011)

*Rumors?*

*It'll be very sad to see the Mayan go, assuming that the current rumors hold and it goes   *


Please fill me in on the rumors?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, I haven't heard anything newer than what's up a few posts in 27.  
PJ


----------



## RIMike (Jul 21, 2011)

*What if you own at one of the other Tri's?*

What I am asking is...how can they sell the property if you have rights to it for another ten years?


----------



## sstug (Jul 22, 2011)

The Royal Mayan, Royal Caribbean, and Royal Islander are all separate resorts with different end dates. The Royal Mayan is scheduled to be sold after rights to use end in 2013.  The other two resorts will be sold when their right to use expire in future years.

After VCI ended it's 30 years the royals bought it back so everyone assumed they would do the same with the Royal Mayan.  But the Royal Resorts stated they will not do this and it will be sold.  No additional information has been provided so all anyone can do is speculate what might really happen.

I hope that clears up some of the confusion for you Mike.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 22, 2011)

My crystal ball is still cloudy, but there's a good chance that we'll be going to the Bi-Royals soon, and then just to the Royal Islander.


----------



## jschmidt (Jul 22, 2011)

pjrose said:


> My crystal ball is still cloudy, but there's a good chance that we'll be going to the Bi-Royals soon, and then just to the Royal Islander.



PJ, will the Caribbean and Islander be called the Bi-Royals or Bye Royals?


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 22, 2011)

jschmidt - that was a good one!!! 

Another question - The Royal Cancun, aka VCI - can't be abbreviated RC because of the Royal Caribbean - I guess it will always be VCI or CIC in our hearts and minds!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 22, 2011)

Good one.  When the Mayan goes, the Caribbean will be "By the Bye-Royal," and the Islander will be "By the By the Bye-Royal."  When the Caribbean goes, the Islander will be "By the Bye-Bye-Royals."  

     

(And then the "hi" smilie should be renamed the "bye" smilie, and probably should be crying, not smiling)


----------



## maciec (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright PJ....can you look into your crystal ball and tell me if you think it would be ok for me to book the flights to Cancun even though my week 3 exchange hasn't come through?

Airtran just released the dates for my week today although you can't book on FF miles yet, I imagine it would be this week and I really don't want to miss out.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 23, 2011)

My crystal ball says to look at the TUG marketplace, redweek.com, omcancun.com, and royalweek.com to get an idea of how many rentals are available.  

Then it says to book if it's a great price and you're willing to look for a last-minute rental and/or add the Mayan if the exchange doesn't come through.  

It's clearer about booking if the great-price tickets can be changed to a later date or are refundable.  

It also says that if the price for air is fairly typical rather than a super deal, to wait till you're sure, as you can get a similar fare later. 

If it were me, I'd wait - but then I never do anything more than 2-3 months in advance


----------



## maciec (Jul 23, 2011)

pjrose said:


> My crystal ball says to look at the TUG marketplace, redweek.com, omcancun.com, and royalweek.com to get an idea of how many rentals are available.
> 
> Then it says to book if it's a great price and you're willing to look for a last-minute rental and/or add the Mayan if the exchange doesn't come through.
> 
> ...



It's all frequent flyer miles that we will be using.  UGH!  Did I tell you I'm not a patient person.  LOL!


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 23, 2011)

maciec said:


> It's all frequent flyer miles that we will be using.  UGH!  Did I tell you I'm not a patient person.  LOL!



I had an exchange in for wk 7.  I too am not patient I backed it up using Marriott reward points at the JW Marriott until my exchange came through.  I got the airline tickets and about 3 wks ago the exchange came through.  I cancelled Mariott and got my points back.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 23, 2011)

maciec said:


> It's all frequent flyer miles that we will be using.  UGH!  Did I tell you I'm not a patient person.  LOL!



We used miles for DS's trip from BWI to CUN this June-July.  I think I made the reservations about 3-4 weeks in advance.  

There were lots of flights at good times, though it did "cost" us double miles (65K RT).  He went out first class.  When I made the reservations, a pop-up offered me a new credit card for 30K miles, which I took, so I really only used 35K miles.


----------



## maciec (Jul 25, 2011)

pjrose said:


> We used miles for DS's trip from BWI to CUN this June-July.  I think I made the reservations about 3-4 weeks in advance.
> 
> There were lots of flights at good times, though it did "cost" us double miles (65K RT).  He went out first class.  When I made the reservations, a pop-up offered me a new credit card for 30K miles, which I took, so I really only used 35K miles.



Well that quick I missed the boat on getting flights out on Saturday 1/21.  There are still FF flights on Sunday.  One days loss wouldn't hurt us if we were to fly down on Sunday.  If the exchange comes through who would we tell that we aren't coming until Sunday II or the resort or do we even have to tell anyone?


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 25, 2011)

maciec said:


> Well that quick I missed the boat on getting flights out on Saturday 1/21.  There are still FF flights on Sunday.  One days loss wouldn't hurt us if we were to fly down on Sunday.  If the exchange comes through who would we tell that we aren't coming until Sunday II or the resort or do we even have to tell anyone?



I would just tell the resort.  We often come in on Sunday to avoid the chaos.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 25, 2011)

*Royal Resorts contact info*



maciec said:


> Well that quick I missed the boat on getting flights out on Saturday 1/21.  There are still FF flights on Sunday.  One days loss wouldn't hurt us if we were to fly down on Sunday.  If the exchange comes through who would we tell that we aren't coming until Sunday II or the resort or do we even have to tell anyone?



Sorry you lost the flights, but I wouldn't confirm Sunday now unless you have the ability to later change it back to Saturday at no cost.

We looked on and off for months for DS's flights with miles, and the ones we ended up getting a few weeks in advance weren't released till close to the date of travel.  At that time I booked a particular date, then plans changed slightly so I telephoned AA and it was easy to change the date, no charge.  


As far as notifying goes, don't tell II, it'd be the resort.  (Although if the resort goes Sun-Sun then definitely see if II will give you a Sun-Sun exchange instead of Sat-Sat!)

Once a villa at the Royals is in your name (owner or renter), it's yours for the week, and they can't do anything with it.  If you don't come, it's just empty.  If it's an II exchange you could be put into a different villa than expected, but you will still have a villa.  If it's a rental or your own, that specific one is yours unless they have to put you elsewhere because of a maintenance issue (unlikely but possible).

However, it's a good idea to contact them anyway.  Any of these will work:

call ISCO at 1-800-930-5050

write them at
Interval Servicing
3363 West Commercial Blvd.
Suite 202
Ft. Lauderdale FL 33309

Contact them online at royalresorts.com, hit Contact Us, and send an email using Guest Services Manager as the subject. 

Contact them online here: 
http://www.royalresorts.com/membership-benefits.asp and then send the info via the online chat link.

We've used all of those to let them know when we were arriving late; that gives them a bit of extra time to clean and/or take care of possible maintenance issues.


----------



## maciec (Jul 25, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Sorry you lost the flights, but I wouldn't confirm Sunday now unless you have the ability to later change it back to Saturday at no cost.
> 
> We looked on and off for months for DS's flights with miles, and the ones we ended up getting a few weeks in advance weren't released till close to the date of travel.  At that time I booked a particular date, then plans changed slightly so I telephoned AA and it was easy to change the date, no charge.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  You are the best!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 25, 2011)

maciec said:


> Thanks so much!  You are the best!



You're welcome.....though my teenager wouldn't agree with you 

And let me clarify one thing - I said if you are a renter at the Royals the specific villa is yours if you're late or even if it's empty.  That's if you've rented directly from the owner.  If you rented from the Royals (ISCO) then you've got potluck from a pool of villas, and the specific one isn't guaranteed.


----------



## maciec (Jul 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> You're welcome.....though my teenager wouldn't agree with you
> 
> And let me clarify one thing - I said if you are a renter at the Royals the specific villa is yours if you're late or even if it's empty.  That's if you've rented directly from the owner.  If you rented from the Royals (ISCO) then you've got potluck from a pool of villas, and the specific one isn't guaranteed.



We are doing an exchange through II.  Actually we are thinking about coming in on Friday and staying at the Royal Cancun and then moving to whatever resort we get and then checking out on Friday.  There is actually a method to my madness, haha.  There are plenty of flights available on both Fridays where we can use our miles to fly in.  I am actually thinking about adding the Royal Cancun to my request list.  Dh's hold back is that there aren't any waves at the Cancun's beach.  Funny thing is, he hates the beach and ocean!  Except for when we are in Mexico.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 26, 2011)

maciec said:


> We are doing an exchange through II.  Actually we are thinking about coming in on Friday and staying at the Royal Cancun and then moving to whatever resort we get and then checking out on Friday.  There is actually a method to my madness, haha.  There are plenty of flights available on both Fridays where we can use our miles to fly in.  I am actually thinking about adding the Royal Cancun to my request list.  Dh's hold back is that there aren't any waves at the Cancun's beach.  Funny thing is, he hates the beach and ocean!  Except for when we are in Mexico.



Friday - Friday can be a good option.  Lots of us come a day or so early and leave ditto to get better and/or less expensive flights and to avoid the Saturday crowds.  (They really aren't that bad, but a non-Saturday is quicker).  Were you considering an exchange just to get the first Friday night?  If so, I wouldn't - you may be able to rent the first Friday from the Royals or from someone on TUG or Royal Week Rentals or OmCancun.com, just as you could advertise your second Friday as available to rent to someone coming in early.  You could also just rent a night at the Omni, next door to the Royal Mayan.  We've done that several times via Travelocity; it was around $160 (?) and included an excellent brunch for everyone.


----------



## jschmidt (Jul 26, 2011)

You can also rent a night or several nights through Expedia.  The rates are cheaper than ISCO.


----------



## maciec (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually right now there is a code direct from Royal that would get us a 2 bedroom at the Royal Cancun for $142 including taxes.

Question is, will they transfer us for free or do we have to pay for the transfer?


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 26, 2011)

I am going to VCI Dec 3-10. I checked airfare leaving on Thursday instead of Saturday, and the rate was 30 dollars more to travel on Thursday!!


----------



## buceo (Jul 26, 2011)

Airtran out of Baltimore, great flight times (not early), was $378 RT nonstop a couple weeks ago for our Dec 10-17 trip.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 29, 2011)

pjrose said:


> My crystal ball is still cloudy, but there's a good chance that we'll be going to the Bi-Royals soon, and then just to the Royal Islander.



But won't we all parlay our residual value over to Grand Residences???   

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Jul 29, 2011)

BoaterMike said:


> But won't we all parlay our residual value over to Grand Residences???
> 
> Mike



Sure, if I could afford it year-round!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 29, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Sure, if I could afford it year-round!
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



PJ, I'd settle for just November to April if it came down to it.


----------



## maciec (Sep 25, 2011)

BoaterMike said:


> PJ, I'd settle for just November to April if it came down to it.



YAY!  FINALLY!  We were just confirmed into the Royal Islander for week 3.  I can now breathe a big sigh of relief.

I do need to find a rental for our first night which is 1/20.  What is my best option for doing so?  I have heard about renting from an owner, but I don't know how to do so since it's just for 1 night.  Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## buceo (Sep 26, 2011)

Check expedia.com.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 26, 2011)

When we have come in early we've rented a night from the Omni, next door to the Royal Mayan, through Travelocity.  It was around $169 for the night and included an excellent buffet breakfast for everyone - in our case four people.  

You might be able to rent a single night through ISCO, i.e. royalresortscom, but they don't typically free up just a single night until only a few weeks beforehand.

Other places to look are on the TUG marketplace (you could put up a want to rent ad) or omcancun.com or http://royalresortowners.ning.com/ .


----------



## maciec (Sep 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> When we have come in early we've rented a night from the Omni, next door to the Royal Mayan, through Travelocity.  It was around $169 for the night and included an excellent buffet breakfast for everyone - in our case four people.
> 
> You might be able to rent a single night through ISCO, i.e. royalresortscom, but they don't typically free up just a single night until only a few weeks beforehand.
> 
> Other places to look are on the TUG marketplace (you could put up a want to rent ad) or omcancun.com or http://royalresortowners.ning.com/ .



Thanks!  I put up a posting on the Royal Resort Owners board.  ISCO is still a little high for me since I saw a promo a couple of months ago where I could have gotten it cheaper.  I am going to keep looking around.

Another question .... say we decide to stay at the Royal Cancun how would we get to the Islander from there?  What's the best/cheapest way?


----------



## jschmidt (Sep 27, 2011)

Check Expedia.  The Royal Cancun – Club Internationcional de Cancun (VCI) is listed for $125 a night for a 2 bedroom.  The Royal Mayan, Royal Caribbean and Royal Islander are listed for $86 a night for the lock-off, $137 a night for the suite and $200 a night for the entire villa.

The cheapest way to travel between resorts is the free shuttle.  Probable the most used transportation is the bus.  Taxies are also available.  If you’re moving between resorts you will need to use a taxi.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 27, 2011)

jschmidt said:


> Check Expedia.  The Royal Cancun – Club Internationcional de Cancun (VCI) is listed for $125 a night for a 2 bedroom.  The Royal Mayan, Royal Caribbean and Royal Islander are listed for $86 a night for the lock-off, $137 a night for the suite and $200 a night for the entire villa.
> 
> The cheapest way to travel between resorts is the free shuttle.  Probable the most used transportation is the bus.  Taxies are also available.  If you’re moving between resorts you will need to use a taxi.



I believe the free shuttle does not allow luggage, so probably isn't an option here. A taxi is the best idea.


----------



## maciec (Sep 27, 2011)

jschmidt said:


> Check Expedia.  The Royal Cancun – Club Internationcional de Cancun (VCI) is listed for $125 a night for a 2 bedroom.  The Royal Mayan, Royal Caribbean and Royal Islander are listed for $86 a night for the lock-off, $137 a night for the suite and $200 a night for the entire villa.
> 
> The cheapest way to travel between resorts is the free shuttle.  Probable the most used transportation is the bus.  Taxies are also available.  If you’re moving between resorts you will need to use a taxi.



Just checked for 1/20 and the rates are much higher - $247 for a 2 bedroom.  I am going to keep checking.

Thanks PJ for the transfer information.


----------



## jschmidt (Sep 28, 2011)

I think as the January time gets closer the price will come down.  The sales mentality is, “Something is better than nothing.”     Let’s us know if the price does come down.  I know I’ll forget to check it.


----------

